# Viscount Physis K4



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2018)

Semi Weighted MASTER MIDI Controller.
Lights, Fog, Vocal FX, Time Stamp SySEx, Transport, Keyswitching via notes or CC#.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 14, 2018)

Now posting that with thumbnails instead of fullsize images would be nicer


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2018)

Sorry, my tech savvy knowledge is dedicated to gear, pictures, group emails,...behind the curve.
Is this what you mean..?


Try to fix later, Grandson is trying to give me gray hair..


----------



## JohnG (Mar 14, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Now posting that with thumbnails instead of fullsize images would be nicer



but then me no see. me blind


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 14, 2018)

Then you click on thumbnail and you get a full view. Plus browse images with prev/next buttons. 



chimuelo said:


> Is this what you mean..?



Yes, this is what I mean. Just put ATTACH=thumb instead of ATTACH=full in the forum tags.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 14, 2018)

Okay. Thnx.
I always appreciate tips on forum quoting, pics used properly.
Never learned my tech stuff or my new iPad, but know my gear.
That alone exhausts my peanut sized brain, making other needed skills take the back burner...

Ankyu


----------



## holywilly (Mar 16, 2018)

May I ask what’s the length of the slider?


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 16, 2018)

App. 4 inches.
Perfect length for me as I’m adding FX levels and volumes on those mostly.
You set the fader at say 65 out of 127.
That’s -6db on my DSP Mixer.
85 would be 0 dB on the Channels.
So fader 9 would show 65-85 in the Scene.

When I solo I boost Master Volume Out (3rd Mod Wh) +10 dB.
Everything is geared for a fast workflow.
That’s the nature of this beast...


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 16, 2018)

You still didn't tweak the images so they show up as thumbnails. I'd do it for you if I were a moderator, alas... 

Thanks


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 16, 2018)

There ya’ go....


----------



## holywilly (Mar 16, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> App. 4 inches.
> Perfect length for me as I’m adding FX levels and volumes on those mostly.
> You set the fader at say 65 out of 127.
> That’s -6db on my DSP Mixer.
> ...



4 inch is approx. 100mm, that's tasty! Thanks for that.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 17, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> There ya’ go....



Much obliged. Mobile phone forumers will be thankful now


----------



## brett (Mar 17, 2018)

Does the K4 have triple sensor?

Thx


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 17, 2018)

I believe that’s an option you could get for the K4.
IIRC it was 3300 USD years back to get that, but prices are reasonably lower now for my model so if that option still exists it would likely be 2600 USD App.

Just noticed a new firmware available and revised manual too.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 17, 2018)

Forgot.
Omnisphere/Keyscape Users.

This is the ultimate Controller for all things Spectrasonics.
Strongly suggest an NVMe Device for STEAM Folder if you’re in a hurry.
If not, Samsung Pro SSDs are just fine.

Omnisphere in Dual Live Mode using Notes and MIDI CC#’s for recall is fantastic.
The 8 Zones and 8 x Continuos Controller Pedals is a huge bonus too.
I can load samples in a flash and bounce from 4 Scenes so external hardware synths, FX and PC Instruments play nicely together...


----------



## s_bettinzana (Mar 17, 2018)

holywilly said:


> 4 inch is approx. 100mm, that's tasty! Thanks for that.



4 inches is approximately 100 mm, but from the photos they don’t seem so long; I would say 50 mm.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 17, 2018)

Correctamente..
Actually 2.25”. Just measured it.
Slot top to bottom.

http://www.viscountinstruments.it/m...ls/PhysisPiano/User Manual K4-K5 (EN) V14.pdf


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 18, 2018)

brett said:


> Does the K4 have triple sensor?
> 
> Thx



Nope. But you can try contacting Viscount for a custom build, from what I heard. So they can put TP/40Wood instead of TP/40L.


----------



## s_bettinzana (Mar 19, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope. But you can try contacting Viscount for a custom build, from what I heard. So they can put TP/40Wood instead of TP/40L.


Does the TP/40WOOD have triple sensor?

Edit: sorry, I have seen now that the Studiologic SL88 Grand, which is based on the Fatar TP/40 WOOD keybed, has the triple sensor.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 19, 2018)

Triple sensor can also be installed in TP/40L or any other TP/40 action, but it has to be a custom order.


----------



## s_bettinzana (Mar 19, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Triple sensor can also be installed in TP/40L or any other TP/40 action, but it has to be a custom order.



Oh yes, you can also custom order a trip to Mars, but it will have a "special price"


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 19, 2018)

Well, that's how things go.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 27, 2018)

I heard it’s what they use on the big jobs.


----------

